# InkSoft Offers Blog On How To Use Good, Better Best Approach To Increase Sales



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Learn how to maximize your sale to every client by reading a recent blog from InkSoft on how to use the good-better-best pricing approach. By offering options, you can get away from focusing on price and focus on your quality, service and creativity. 

The blog offers tips on how to decide which products to offer at each tier. Additional ideas expounded upon include creating physical samples, being creative, and offering upgrades on an á la carte basis. 

To read the blog, go to https://www.inksoft.com/pricing-hack-how-to-use-good-better-best-to-appeal-to-every-buyer/

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

